# Snuffy says hello



## Snuffy (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Rollitup... nice place you all have here.


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Whats up Snuff.....Welcome aboard.*


----------



## Snuffy (Jan 25, 2008)

BSIv2.0 said:


> *Whats up Snuff.....Welcome aboard.*


Thanks. Brick City huh. Cool, I'm right here in NYC.


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Shhhhhhh.....lol*

*Originally....Im "elsewhere" now.*


----------



## Snuffy (Jan 25, 2008)

BSIv2.0 said:


> *Im "elsewhere" now.*


*"Me"... "too" lol *


----------

